# Creating OBS for mobile use (an app for android, IOS or windows).



## Calvin Tucker (Apr 25, 2017)

I believe it would be very beneficial especially for a streamer and their mods/viewers if OBS was accessible by an app because not everyone can always have access to a computer while gaming etc. I know it would certainly benefit me as well as a few other streamers that I know. Just a suggestion but I do hope that this idea could be worked on.


----------

